
Ask HN: What's the best way to reach out to Angel/pre-seed investors in the US? - abdelhai
Hello HN, I&#x27;m currently working on technical product for developers and am thinking of raising an angel&#x2F;pre-seed round from US investors to help me get to the first users.<p>I&#x27;m currently based in Berlin, Germany. Here, it&#x27;s hard to find investors, who are interested in developer-related products, especially at this early stage (1 founder + MVP).<p>I&#x27;m already talking to local investors but am curious about other options.<p>I was advised to create a US-company via Stripe Atlas. Will this help?<p>Anyone went through similar challenges? Curious to know!<p>Thank you!
======
rman666
Not to rain on anyone’s parade, but it is hard to raise an angel/seed round
anywhere, including the US. I would think this would be doubly true for
someone based outside the US (trying to raise in the US) working on a
developer-related product. Just my 2-cents.

~~~
abdelhai
Thank you for answering. True, it's definitely not easy but statically
possible. This is why I'm asking for advice.

------
pavanman5000
If you could move to San Francisco that could greatly increase your odds. The
Bay Area is a tech mecca and there are lots of meetups, accelerators and
people that culturally match your passion. You could go to demo days, parties
and network + pitch. It's a hustle to raise funding and you'll need a great
team, idea and traction to show that you're worthy.

You can find relatively low cost housing here as long as you don't mind
renting a shared room:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/390478684333910/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/390478684333910/)

